# New PC and very slow gaming



## conorb (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi, I have just bought a new Acer T180 with AMD athlon 3800+ dual core, 1GB ram and onboard Nvidia GEforce 6100 nForce 405. I have installed Call of duty 2 and Medieval Total War 2 and both games are sunning extremley slow to the point that they can't be played. I have tried changing the settings in both gaems which does not help and have also tried the optimal system settings in COD 2 but I still get the same problems. I have updated the Nvidia driver and direct x. Any suggestions?


----------



## Nitrus (Dec 27, 2006)

What is the graphics memory? 128mb? or other?


----------



## conorb (Dec 31, 2006)

the graphics memory is 256k


----------



## Nitrus (Dec 27, 2006)

Do you have any background programs running?

Can you check your card specs? Does it have 3D acceleration?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

personally i would say your problem is the integrated graphics.i looked up your computer.it does have 1 free pci-x x16 slot so you could add a video card,but i also seen your computer only has a 250watt power supply.so if you upgrade your video you will need a power supply as well.


----------



## conorb (Dec 31, 2006)

Thank you for your response NITRUS. No, I dont have any programmes running in the background. How do I check fo 3D acceleration?

Pharoah, if I were to get a graphics card what would you recommend?


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

i would say A Nvidia GeForce 7900GS..

it really depends on what ur gonna be playin...


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

JP198780 said:


> i would say A Nvidia GeForce 7900GS..
> 
> it really depends on what ur gonna be playin...



what he has recommended i cant argue with that ,or an ati equivalent.due keep in mind i looked your computer up,and it only has a 250 watt power supply.if you get a video card like that you will need a better power supply to run it

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f70/outdated-power-supply-information-and-selection-107466.html


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

even budget concious Geforce 7600GT with an antec PSU will keep you around or under $200 USD. That is a lot of money, but it will perform way better than your onboard and keep you running for a while to come.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

if u can get a nice cheap 7600GT id say go for it otherwise a nice ~100$ x1650xt with gddr3 ram will do awsome aswell. remember u will need an after market PSU to power this


----------

